# 8-9 Texas bobcats looking for a good home...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have 8 or 9 (have to check again) Texas bobcats that are looking for a good home. A couple are smaller, most are decent sized cats. I am not going to get around to skinning them and I need to free up room in the freezer.

Ideally I would just like a couple wall hangings, and a cleaned skull from the one I shot last year. If someone can get me those things, you can do what you want with the rest.

1 - I started to skin and whacked it's tail. Would probably only be good for crafts and making bait / lure.
1 - is split down the back and everything from the base of the neck to the tailbone was removed to make room for it in a cooler.

All were harvested with a rifle so will have a small hole in need of repair.

Send me a PM if interested. I would rather not ship them so pickup / meet-up in TX is a must.

Not going to guarantee prime fur because these were not taken by me and I am not an expert, although I believe most were taken in winter. They should be useful to someone though.

Thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The freezer part brings back memories, though Mom is slowly going down hill we were just talking about freezer's and she remembered when I started trapping and finding things with fur on it in bags and or bait and would be hollering to get this stuff out of the freezer cause she needed the room. HA!! Bless her heart.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Someones gonna get a good deal.


----------

